# Getting a Sephora Interview?



## lalalauryn (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi, I've been trying to get hired at a local Sephora, there's a SiJCP about 10-15 mins away from my house, but I'm not sure if A SiJCP is much different than a freestanding Sephora. Id prefer to get hired at a freestanding Sephora but it's about 30 minutes away and I'm not sure I'm willing to spend the gas money driving over there. Anyways, does anyone have any tips or advice on how to atleast get noticed to get an interview? Thanks!


----------



## Cass Murray (Jul 23, 2013)

Look professional when you go in to apply. That is very important. Do you have previous experience? If they are hiring they may be looking for customer service in cosmetics.


----------



## Jimi (Jul 25, 2013)

I worked for a Sephora inside JCP last holiday season. I applied online and then went in person to hand in my resume to the manager. Since they were going to be hiring, I didn't have much trouble getting my first interview. I will say however I had literally no retail experience. I think the manager hired me based on my attitude and my sheer passion for cosmetics. I smiled a lot, gave great responses to her questions, showed up all in black and early. Just have a go get em' attitude and they will notice you.

The difference between the freestanding and JCP Sephora is this, based on personal experience.

At JCP:

- A lot smaller

- Don't get the same discount, I believe and you can only get the discount at JCP stores, NOT the freestanding.

-Not as much gratis and rare.

-You are still considered a JCP employee as well. For example when my check arrived, it said JCP not Sephora.


----------

